# FFF



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

anybody has experiment with FFF(Florida Flag Fish)? i got a small cute pair yesterday. they seem to be not that aggressive now, maybe later. who knows! :roll: do they really eat hair algae? they are about 2" right? :lol: 

Tim


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

I had a pair of AFF (American Flag Fish- I'm a pedant), and they can be aggressive. The male is worse, and I took him back to the LFS. The female got a swim bladder problem, or I would have her still. Good luck. They can eat plants as well as algae.


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

aquaverde said:


> I had a pair of AFF (American Flag Fish- I'm a pedant), and they can be aggressive. The male is worse, and I took him back to the LFS. The female got a swim bladder problem, or I would have her still. Good luck. They can eat plants as well as algae.


i believe i saw my female bit my Rotala sp. if they still do that, they will go back LFS!!!

Tim


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

If your tank is heavily planted you better get up about 2 AM tonight and catch these FFFF (yes, 4 F's, hehe) and get rid of them.

Three reasons to do that:

1. They will eat plants. Not only fine leaved. Think Hygro polysperma. Forget about your hairgrass or tenellus. They will ignore algae but will eat hairgrass. If you want, keep your pair and you will see.

2. It is impossible to catch these fish during the day. They hide in the plants very well. During the night they barely move away from the net.

3. Honestly, they are ugly - appearance and swimming. Does anybody disagree with me? Tsunami says that the wild version is nothing like the store bought, but I have never seen the wild males.

Ah, yes, one more thing - get them out before they lay eggs. A year ago I gave away my pair. One morning, several weeks later, I woke up and was greated by 6 young ones happily swimming in my 6 ft. tank  

--Nikolay


----------



## able_ranui (Feb 26, 2004)

My LFS has AFF. I guess they keep on getting brought back because they are really agressive. I've also heard that they eat plants. Not a fish I would want IMHO.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Whenever I see a conversation about flag fish, I recall the epic debate that blew up on APD many years ago as to whether they were called American Flag Fish or Florida Flag Fish or Fabulous Florida Flag Fish, or........... whatever. It was at least as long as the debate over the color of water as seen in a white pail (whatever that was about) . Let's PLEASE avoid that here!


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

niko said:


> If your tank is heavily planted you better get up about 2 AM tonight and catch these FFFF (yes, 4 F's, hehe) and get rid of them.
> 
> Three reasons to do that:
> 
> ...


they are cute for me now. if i figure out they bite my fishes, they will know whats going on!!! i give them a week. if i barely see plants loss, thats fine. they can stay.

thanks for sharing,

Tim


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

HeyPK said:


> Whenever I see a conversation about flag fish, I recall the epic debate that blew up on APD many years ago as to whether they were called American Flag Fish or Florida Flag Fish or Fabulous Florida Flag Fish, or........... whatever. It was at least as long as the debate over the color of water as seen in a white pail (whatever that was about) . Let's PLEASE avoid that here!


Now Paul...you know the color of water in a white bucket is clear with a light blue tint. That is, of course, if it is RO. This is to be differentiated from RO/DI, tap and well water. And, of course, assuming your bucket is truly white...and you are not under flourescent lights...


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm a newbie. I wasn't aware of the debate on APD re AFF vs Whatever Common Name Spins Yer Prop, but I have seen so many references to the Color of Water in a White Bucket debate that I almost, several times, put the effort into searching it out in the APD archives.

Almost. :wink: 

I'll bet its got to be classic, quintessential, APD. Hey Paul, you're just no fun any more! :wink:


----------

